# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Single color ubuntu logo stickers

## skorange

Would anyone else be interested in gathering together to make an order of some sweet ubuntu stickers?

The official store stickers are cool, they've got the normal orange ones, and some blue kubuntu ones too.  But for the ultimate in subtle coolness I want a sticker, containing the circular logo only, no text, in a solid white or black color. 

Like the 9.10 boot up splash screen, only stuck to wherever you want to see it.  Like the ubiquitous apple logo stickers
, only less pretentious.

What better way to kick off the new 10.04 release?  If you're interested, say aye.

----------


## mordak13

Cool I'd love it for my new laptop but I'm sure it's against some copyright of some sort. Check with the admins and see.

----------


## Minipalmer

I'd love to see it happen. I had often pondered making one for my laptop.

----------


## s.fox

Hello,

I would love to see a sticker of just the logo  :Smile: 

The only thing I have seen that is close is the system76 windows key stickers (Don't ship to Europe by the looks of things  :Sad:   )

-Silver Fox

----------


## WannabeFantasma

Well I was going to ask my friends at school, they learn how to make those so  :Smile: 
Going to ask them to make a "huge" ubuntu logo for my Media pc  :Very Happy: 
Will be cool!

----------


## Noraphalem

Yepp! A sticker would be cool!  :Guitar:

----------


## kmrs75

if its something your really serious about send me an email we cut vinyl in linux - we can do that for ya

hometowngraphics@comcast.net

and i can work with someone you tell me what size you would like and i can get it made 

-----  dell laptop has a circle in teh center i can make the logo fit around that circle

----------


## guptil

yeah man 
i am definetely interested in gathering some single color ubuntu logo stickers
i am a kind of a LOGOHOLIC person  :Wink: 
whee ever there is some thing related with logo designs ull mostly find me there
this is because i have been involved in *Animated Logo Design**and**Custom Logo Design* for the last four years and the years are still counting and will be counted always
because i can never even dream of leaving this designing work specially the logo designs


logos rox!

 :Guitar:

----------


## skorange

Yes! the back story of a vinyl sticker cut with linux is too good to pass up.

----------


## philodice

I wanted to order stickers for my laptop.  Now I'm thinking of a sew on patch for my netbook case, something in a ubuntu logo, single color, grey to match the case.  I'm working on it.
I have ban hammered the windows sticker from my AA0.

----------


## belkinsa

> Hello,
> 
> I would love to see a sticker of just the logo 
> 
> The only thing I have seen that is close is the system76 windows key stickers (Don't ship to Europe by the looks of things   )
> 
> -Silver Fox


So, you just write your address on an envelope (and put a stamp on it) and send it off to them?  Anything else?

----------


## kmrs75

> So, you just write your address on an envelope (and put a stamp on it) and send it off to them?  Anything else?


you can email us - hometowngraphics@comcast.net 

were going to add some linux to our website very soon 

its new but were going to keep adding things -- if there is anything that your looking for contact us and we will get it on for you 

www.hometown-graphics.com

----------


## belkinsa

No thanks.  I'm broke and free is the way to go (sometimes).  Sorry.

----------


## kmrs75

i do understand that same goes for us. the supplies cost money it adds up over time.

----------


## kmrs75

this goes for EVERYONE ------ 


hey we were just talking about it and we had a change of heart - well unless it gets to be too much 

since we don't feel comfortable charging for copy-rited logos but were not going to charge - our way to give a little back to everyone that has helped us over the past year or so that we have been here  

send your 
name 
address 
phone number 
and detail of what you would like (one color) 
and size 
if you have a pic that would help since there is many different logos out there 

to hometowngraphics@comcast.net 

we will get it to ya no charge our way of giving back a little 

all we ask is please tell others - we want to give back to the linux people and if we can get some back and get a few jobs at the same time that would be even better 

thanks from  www.hometown-graphics.com

----------


## darksideforge

> Cool I'd love it for my new laptop but I'm sure it's against some copyright of some sort. Check with the admins and see.


At one time there was a thread dedicated to when you were allowed to use the Ubuntu logo and fonts and when you weren't.  As I recall, Canonical's policy was VERY liberal in terms of what you could and/or couldn't do with it.  I seem to remember something along the lines of being able to do pretty much whatever you wanted under the GPL as long as you didn't do anything that was recognizable as Ubuntu and also hateful or spiteful (such as the Ubuntu circle around the nazi swastika etc etc).  I'll go look for that post again; I think it was somewhere in Absolute New Beginners threads or something.

----------


## kmrs75

> At one time there was a thread dedicated to when you were allowed to use the Ubuntu logo and fonts and when you weren't.  As I recall, Canonical's policy was VERY liberal in terms of what you could and/or couldn't do with it.  I seem to remember something along the lines of being able to do pretty much whatever you wanted under the GPL as long as you didn't do anything that was recognizable as Ubuntu and also hateful or spiteful (such as the Ubuntu circle around the nazi swastika etc etc).  I'll go look for that post again; I think it was somewhere in Absolute New Beginners threads or something.


here it is there trademark policy 

http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy

it is very open they will allow people to use there logo just not for non-commercial purposes 

so we will try again to get there ok for license

----------


## darksideforge

Just following-up on this for future reference. The following quote 




> "The Ubuntu logo may be used in one of the formats linked below. Please refer to the trademark policy for information regarding permission and correct usage of the logo.
> 
>     * Below are versions of the logo with and without the strapline "linux for human beings" and by itself and set in a white lozenge.
>     * The Ubuntu logo should be used in the correct orientation, i.e.
>           o Don't rotate the circular device so that a round "head" is at the top
>           o Don't rotate the entire logo so that the word Ubuntu is on an angle - it should read straight, left to right."


may be found here:
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official

Canonical's trademark policy may be found here:
http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy

I hope this helps everyone...I'm in the process of doing some stuff of my own that's going to require me to talk to the Ubuntu folks about image/logo usage.  If I find anything new/interesting I'll report it back here.

~dsf

----------


## belkinsa

> So, you just write your address on an envelope (and put a stamp on it) and send it off to them?  Anything else?


Anyways, did it.  Haven't post marked it but I will on Weds or Thrusday, wish me luck.

----------


## kmrs75

> Just following-up on this for future reference. The following quote 
> 
> 
> 
> may be found here:
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
> 
> Canonical's trademark policy may be found here:
> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
> ...


thanks for that i was looking for the new ones

----------


## s.fox

> So, you just write your address on an envelope (and put a stamp on it) and send it off to them?  Anything else?


I do not live in USA.  I live in Europe.  I imagine the postage would be quite costly  :Smile: 

-Silver Fox

----------


## belkinsa

Sorry Silver.  But I have postmarked it a week ago, I post what happened here when I get it back.

----------


## Danbo19

Mechafish:

I ordered those System 76 stickers a while back. If I remember right, it took them _quite_ a while to get to me. It was something like 8 weeks. But it was free, so I'm not complaining. I'll probably order more soon, I'm out and I ordered a new keyboard, so I'm going to need more of the ones for the super key.

----------


## kmrs75

> Mechafish:
> 
> I ordered those System 76 stickers a while back. If I remember right, it took them _quite_ a while to get to me. It was something like 8 weeks. But it was free, so I'm not complaining. I'll probably order more soon, I'm out and I ordered a new keyboard, so I'm going to need more of the ones for the super key.


i dont think that was us since we only started to offer the decals a few weeks ago 

if anyone wants them please let us know color size - if we did miss anyone please let us know - we try to do this where in slow time so it could take a couple of weeks - sorry but paying customers do take priority. but we will get it to you

----------


## Chromagnum

I'm sorry for hijack this thread, but since it is kinda related, might as well post it here.

Is this design good for sticker?



Created by me using Gimp.

----------


## kmrs75

> I'm sorry for hijack this thread, but since it is kinda related, might as well post it here.
> 
> Is this design good for sticker?
> 
> 
> 
> Created by me using Gimp.


yes it is but we don't make stickers there vinyl decals what we would do with that is the black there would be no backing - the Ubuntu and logo would be one color -- since were offering them free - were no doing 2 colors - 

but yes it would work fine

----------


## belkinsa

> Mechafish:
> 
> I ordered those System 76 stickers a while back. If I remember right, it took them _quite_ a while to get to me. It was something like 8 weeks. But it was free, so I'm not complaining. I'll probably order more soon, I'm out and I ordered a new keyboard, so I'm going to need more of the ones for the super key.


Thanks Dan.  I can wait and don't care how long it takes.  Anyways, I requested a free Ubuntu 9.10 CD and it took 3 weeks.  The site said 4-6, but mine was 3 weeks.

----------


## chayes19

> Just following-up on this for future reference. The following quote 
> 
> 
> 
> may be found here:
> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
> 
> Canonical's trademark policy may be found here:
> http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
> ...


Other logos that may be suitable can be found at

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/VisualIdentity

download the zip file

unzip the contents and go to /UBUNTU_BRANDMARK_AW/circle of friends/Files_for_print/Black-White in which ever folder you unzipped the contents to.

----------


## Scooter_X

'aye'

----------

